
Trump Solo (1997) - shubhamjain
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/1997/05/19/trump-solo
======
happynewyear
> the lawyer-fixer and humanitarian Roy Cohn.

Roy Cohn the humanitarian. Funny. That should tell you all you need to know
about the Mr. Singer and the New Yorker.

